# Hoping for a live litter!



## DianeS (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one Californian doe due tonight! I'm excited but apprehensive. She kindled before, but she didn't pull any fur and the babies froze. 

This time she's made a nice nest, and I am lining it with dryer lint and leftover fur from another mother before I go to bed, so if she kindles overnight the babies have a fighting chance. 

I have not had a live litter of meat rabbits yet. I'm certainly ready for a litter that lives - we'll see if that's what I get!

Just wanted to share my excitement.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Let us know!


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 19, 2011)

Best of luck! It sounds like your doe knows what to do this time!


----------

